# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Về miền Tây đờn ca tài tử

## ngocquan

Không biết tự bao giờ 2 tiếng miền tây lại trở nên thân thương đến thế.  Những cái tên đất tên làng nơi ấy luôn để lại nhiều nỗi niềm cho những  người một lần đặt chân đến. Có phải hương lúa ngọt ngào quyện vào lòng  du khách? Hay vị nồng của những giọt phù sa còn đọng lại trên từng bước  chân qua? Có phải tình đất - tình người nơi đây quá đậm đà níu chân  những người phương xa trên hành trình khám phá những nẻo đường của tổ  quốc? Có lẽ là tất cả những lý do ấy. Vùng đất Sóc Trăng S7 đã đặt chân  qua nhưng vẫn không khỏi bất ngờ thú vị khi quay trở lại.  	Những ngày cuối năm 2011 S7 có chuyến đi liên tuyến Sóc Trăng - Cà Mau.  Điểm đến ở Sóc Trăng là Ngã Năm, quê hương của Tòhe -1 mém bờ trong  nhóm. Tại đây một buổi giao lưu đờn ca tài tử với bà con Ngã Năm đã diễn  ra trong niềm hân hoan và đầy phấn khích. Từ sân khấu đến kịch bản đã  được thiết kế nhanh chóng và tạo nhiều ấn tượng cho bà con Ngã Năm.

  
  	S7 đi chợ - và mời mọi người tới tham gia giao lưu vào buổi tối.

  
  	Hột Mít và Mướp đang cùng bà con nhà Tòhe chuẩn bị tiệc

  
  	Dưa leo, Bé đẹp, kẹo dừa, Mướp đang thiết kế sân khấu

  
  	Một mí và dưa leo đang cắt chữ Để decor cho sân khấu

  
  	Tiệc đã sẵn sàng

  
  	Âm thanh - ánh sáng cũng đang ráo riết chuẩn bị

  
  	MC Hột Mít đang giao lưu cùng 1 tài tử miệt vườn

  
  	Bé đẹp và 1 nữ tài tử đang song ca bài chợ mới

  
  	MC hột mít luôn dí dỏm và tạo tiếng cười cho bà con Ngã Năm

  
  	Thím Út đang ca bài hoa tím bằng lăng

  
  	Thầy đờn cũng hòa mình vào buổi giao lưu

  
  	S7 say men rượu hay say tình người xứ Ngã Năm?

  
 	Quá phấn khích, mọi người dùng bộ "gõ" tự tạo
  
  
  	Cuối của buổi tiệc là quang cảnh xơ xác thế này

----------

